# Trail cameras for security surveillance



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi fellows. I fish more than I hunt so I am looking for advice. I have a building near the road. Some yahoos have started using the parking lot for a dirt track. Will an infrared game cam sense a vehicle. I read that they need a heat source. There is a dusk to dawn light will this help for pictures? Also any recommendations on what cameras you like would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Is there internet at this building? If so a web cam might be better. They are motion activated and can email the photos to you as it's happening. I use game cams when I hunt and the ir does do a good job. The higher the megapixels the better you will be for night shots. Only problem might be is if your cam is too close and they see the red light come on that could be the end of your cam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Trail cameras will "see" vehicles. They do not need a heat source.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses. 

There is no internet and poor cell phone coverage. 

I intend to conceal it. Just not sure how far away I can position and still get photos. Will have to do some experimenting.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

There are ways to conceal the cameras so a casual glance would discoverer it. Built a box that looked like a bird house with the hole for the camera lens. You may need to allow room for the flash to be able to function if the area light is not enough for good nighttime photos. Check the nighttime function don't guess it will work. All game cameras are not equal in quality of function. Read reviews of cameras before you but one. Some cameras will have a video function that may be useful for your need. 
You may want to consider a DVR system which is motion activated and records to a hard drive inside your building. Assuming you have electricity available. Hope you catch em


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Male sure you put the camera in video mode, not just still pictures. You capture a lot more that way and possibly a plate or persons face...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I say a home made removable spike strip would teach a lesson or two. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Just ordered a Browning Strike Force camera and a Sub-Micro Security Case to secure it in from Trailcampro.com. I'll post on how it does.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I see now Bushnel now makes a Security (Trail) Cam, made for homes and outbuildings. No flashing or blinking lights to be seen on it. Look on Amazon.


----------

